# [½ OT] Cosa è rimasto dell'OpenSourceContest ?

## .:deadhead:.

Alcuni di voi ricorderanno l'eccitazione derivata dal contest indetto dalla rivista Linux & Co , chiamata OpenSourceContest, che mirava a premiare la realtà italica in ambito OSS.

Ebbene noi partecipammo come una delle migliori comunità , assieme a tanti altri:

http://www.opensourcecontest.it/index.php?sezione=statistiche&categoria=3

Per un soffio non vincemmo. Storico poi fù il 3d aperto da un membro di kuht su questo forum per ragioni che esulano dall'umana comprensione.

Ebbene, dopo il GentooPub di luglio che mi portò alla mente questo evento decisi di andare a vedere come stavamo messi...

Apro kuht.it e... [risate dal pubblico]

Qualcuno sà che è accaduto?

----------

## skypjack

Mi ricordo che sul sito del kuth tempo fa denunciavano qualcosa tipo la fine di un'era minacciando di chiudere.

Evidentemente alla fine è successo ... Direi che come comunità, vinciamo noi!!  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Per un soffio non vincemmo. Storico poi fù il 3d aperto da un membro di kuht su questo forum per ragioni che esulano dall'umana comprensione.
> 
> Ebbene, dopo il GentooPub di luglio che mi portò alla mente questo evento decisi di andare a vedere come stavamo messi...
> 
> Apro kuht.it e... [risate dal pubblico]

 

ricordo il contest

ma ignoravo totalmente il discorso di kuht.it... cos'è che mi sono perso???   :Shocked: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

io "non c'ero ancora qui" a quel tempo....

ma kuht.it cosa faceva?

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Per un soffio non vincemmo. Storico poi fù il 3d aperto da un membro di kuht su questo forum per ragioni che esulano dall'umana comprensione.

 

Semplicemente avevano mal interpretato un post di mouser (occhio e croce i problemi sono iniziati qui).

Ora, se l'intento del tuo post è "chi lo ha più lungo 3 anni dopo" dillo che lo chiudiamo subito (e questo vale non solo per deadhead ma per tutti). Se invece stai chiedendo (per cuoriosità e/o altro) senza nessuna malizia o intento polemico:

 *Quote:*   

> Qualcuno sà che è accaduto?

 

la cosa è diversa.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*    *Quote:*   Qualcuno sà che è accaduto? la cosa è diversa. 

 

Io volevo solo sapere questo...   :Confused:  Non mi sembrava male interpretabile...

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Io volevo solo sapere questo...   Non mi sembrava male interpretabile...

 

Hai tempi del thread indicato anche la frase di mouser sembrava più una goliardata che un qualcosa di offensivo. Poi è stata interpretata diversamente

Diciamo che ho fatto un <<intervento di moderazione preventivo>> per chiarire le cose  :Wink: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Qualcuno sà che è accaduto?

 

Mi accodo. Com'è che son finiti? Deve essere stato nel mio periodo di assenza dalla rete.

----------

## !equilibrium

qui c'è un resoconto.

pare che siano tornati online a dicembre 2006 dopo oltre 1 anno di assenza, ma già a febbraio 2007 sono di nuovo off-line per "manutenzione".

----------

## djinnZ

:?perchè hanno chiuso?

Sono venuti a mancare i soldi, era sponsorizzato e lo sponsor si è fatto indietro, usavano dei banner e nessuno lo visitava, si sono scocciati, si sono mazziati... visto che il sito non c'è più un minimo di info non guasterebbe. (e mi risparmierei l'ennesimo post ultra OT)

----------

## !equilibrium

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> :?perchè hanno chiuso?

 

uff ma devo fare tutto io?   :Laughing: 

preso da google, cito direttamente le parole di kain (masterkain):

 *kain wrote:*   

> ciao a tutti, grazie per linteressamento verso kuht.it .
> 
> questo è il primo post pubblico in cui ne parlo a riguardo, fondamentalmente il dominio kuht.it è andato perso grazie ad una situazione in cui io, difficile a dirsi, non centro, ma che preferisco evitare di spiegare al fine di non annoiarvi.
> 
> dopo poche ore che il dominio è scaduto almeno due persone hanno provato a prenderlo, alchè mi domando se veramente la gente vive con accanto al letto un fax con memorizzato il numero rapido della registration authority italiana.
> ...

 

in pratica si sono spostati qui --> icoretech.org

----------

## djinnZ

thx

io non ero riuscito a trovarlo (inizio ad avere l'impressione che google "anonimo" funzioni una vera cofeca)

----------

## skypjack

Ma scusate, gli è scaduto il dominio e se lo sono fatti fregare. Ok. Plausibile.

Ma ha senso?

Voglio dire, quando gestivo alcuni domini a lavoro (prima di iscrivermi all'università) per conto di clienti, li tenevo sott'occhio, venivo informato della loro scadenza e il rinnovo era fatto un bel pò prima che questo accadesse!

Non ci vuole un genio (se ci sono riuscito io, figurati) per non farsi fregare un dominio.

O sono rimasto indietro e negli ultimi tre anni sono successe cose che non so ma che dovrei sapere?

Vi prego, aggiornatemi! Come è possibile che succeda?

----------

## Peach

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Ma scusate, gli è scaduto il dominio e se lo sono fatti fregare. Ok. Plausibile.
> 
> Ma ha senso?
> 
> Voglio dire, quando gestivo alcuni domini a lavoro (prima di iscrivermi all'università) per conto di clienti, li tenevo sott'occhio, venivo informato della loro scadenza e il rinnovo era fatto un bel pò prima che questo accadesse!
> ...

 

beh guarda penso che senza sapere i dettagli è difficile sapere bene cos'è successo...

però se non vado errando mi pare che c'era modo di recuperare i domini quando diventavano EXPIRED. sarà..

Insomma non è nemmeno questo il punto. Trovo altresì "lazy" il fatto che non abbiano ritenuto opportuno comunicare all'intera comunità (e mi pare che fosse questa una delle ragioni del loro successo) che il dominio era cambiato.

----------

## djinnZ

Un'idea la avrei (visto che mi sono trovato in una situazione simile) ma non mi pare che se ne possa parlare. Diciamo "ricattucci" uniti all'accidia che si crea in certe situazioni ed il gioco è fatto.

----------

## skypjack

djinnZ, a volte mi spaventi!  :Razz: 

Comunque concordo con Peach, rinnovo o no, potevano farlo sapere alla gente.

Vabbè, ho capito, sono cose che succedono (molto all'italiana, come risposta, "si, succede, ma io non ho visto ne sentito nulla, figurarsi se parlo") ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> djinnZ, a volte mi spaventi! 
> 
> Comunque concordo con Peach, rinnovo o no, potevano farlo sapere alla gente.
> 
> Vabbè, ho capito, sono cose che succedono (molto all'italiana, come risposta, "si, succede, ma io non ho visto ne sentito nulla, figurarsi se parlo") ... 

 

Come ti ho già detto sono cose che capitano e chi le fa è abituto a far causa quindi meglio tacere.

----------

## !equilibrium

mi ero dimenticato di riportare la fonte da cui ho citato le parole di @kain: hanc project

(giusto per non passare per quello che si inventa le cose)

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> O sono rimasto indietro e negli ultimi tre anni sono successe cose che non so ma che dovrei sapere? 
> 
> Vi prego, aggiornatemi! Come è possibile che succeda?

 

è successo perchè l'admin-c (l'assegnatario) del dominio non ha provveduto a ri-confermare il dominio alla scadenza dello stesso e neppure entro il periodo che il nic concede come "tempo extra" oltre alla scadenza per permettere al titolare del dominio di provvedere ai suoi doveri (per chi paga con bonifici o altri mezzi che richiedono un certo lasso di tempo per essere effettuati). Finito il "tempo extra" (che se non l'hanno cambiato negli ultimi tempi dovrebbe essere di 1 settimana o 10gg a seconda del Provider/Maintainer che si usa), il dominio viene messo in stato NOPROVIDER per i 90giorni successivi e per tutta la durata dello stato NOPROVIDER il dominio rimane intestato all'assegnatario. Se il dominio non viene recuperato entro i 90 giorni previsti, la Registration Authority Italiana lo pone in stato di "pending delete" che prevede la cancellazione del dominio nei 5 giorni successivi. Trascorso tale periodo il dominio tornerà ad essere disponibile per chiunque ne faccia richiesta.

NOTE DI RIFLESSIONE:

- il dominio in questione è stato registrato dal nuovo proprietario perchè lo stato di NO-PROVIDER/MAINTAINER era scaduto e quindi liberamente registrabile.

- quando un dominio viene messo in stato di NO-PROVIDER, l'admin-c riceve adeguata comunicazione scritta (è obbligatoria! il NIC ti manda una lettera/raccomandata) del cambio di stato sul dominio.

- quando un dominio sta per scadere, in genere il provider/maintainer ti scassa i maroni per email almeno 1 volta a settimana per tutti i 2/3 mesi precedenti alla scadenza (vuole i suoi 30/40 di canone annuo... ovvio che ti rompa i maroni).

- il dominio in questione è apparso online a dicembre 2006 dopo circa 1 anno di assenza (se non di più) per poi passare di proprietà dopo poco più di un mese (il 18 gennaio 2007 per l'esattenza, in base a quanto riportato dallo stesso Nic) per i motivi esposti in precedenza, questo vuol dire che il 18 gennaio 2007 il dominio era già scaduto e ben OLTRE lo stato di NO-PROVIDER, quindi il dominio è scaduto come minimo 90/100 giorni prima del 18 gennaio 2007.

questo è quanto, tutto il resto sono solo congetture e supposizioni inutili.

 *ThePeach wrote:*   

> Insomma non è nemmeno questo il punto. Trovo altresì "lazy" il fatto che non abbiano ritenuto opportuno comunicare all'intera comunità (e mi pare che fosse questa una delle ragioni del loro successo) che il dominio era cambiato.

 

mi trovi concorde, non è un atteggiamento professionale e serioso, soprattutto da una community che ha vinto il sopracitato contest sbandierando a destra e a manca di essere "seri" (IMHO).

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Come ti ho già detto sono cose che capitano e chi le fa è abituto a far causa quindi meglio tacere.

 

il dominio in questione è stato registrato dal nuovo proprietario in modo del tutto "legale", non ci sono stati ninja-cybersquotters annidati nell'ombra che a pochi secondi dalla scadenza del dominio si sono messi con il fax a registrarlo (parafrasando @kain) a velocità record. qui la malafede è TUTTA dell'admin-c del dominio (dato di cui ignoro, quindi evito congetture) che non ha fatto il suo dovere per tempo utile... e per "tempo utile" si parla di svariati mesi, non di pochi minuti  :Wink: 

[mod]

poi ovviamente, puntare il dito per dire di chi sia la colpa e individuare il responsabile (il fantomatico admin-c) non è cosa facile e totalmente inutile non conoscendone i fatti, ma soprattutto le persone coinvolte. l'admin-c potrebbe essere una persona diversa da @kain, o una persona totalmente estranea al progetto kuht.it o l'admin-c non aveva i soldi per rinnovare il dominio, oppure l'admin-c ha cambiato l'email e l'indirizzo con cui è stato registrato il dominio e le notifiche del Nic e del Maintainer sono andete perse, oppure chissà quali altre spiegazioni plausibili ci possono essere. quindi per favore, evitate di sollevare polveroni/flame/congetture/fantastorie di qualsiasi genere.

[/mod]

p.s.: purtroppo quando un dominio .it passa da un proprietario all'altro, il Nic elimina dal registro pubblico tutte le traccie del precedente admin-c.

----------

## skypjack

Grazie per le spiegazioni.

Comunque un'opera di pre-moderazione anti-flame era già stata fatta all'inizio della discussione e ci stavamo solo chiedendo in tutta calma il cosa e il perchè, che hai gentilmente spiegato con abbondanza di dettagli utili e/o indicativi, precisando dove fossero aperti quesiti senza risposta.

Tranquillo, non faremo supposizioni azzardate ne scateneremo flame inutili.

Converrai con noi però nel dire che è quanto meno strano questo non rinnovo inspiegato e conseguente disinteressamento verso l'utenza.

Anche perchè, non sono spariti nel nulla, ora hanno un dominio e stanno rinascendo, quindi la cosa si fa ancora più oscura e intrigata (IMHO).

O no?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Comunque un'opera di pre-moderazione anti-flame era già stata fatta all'inizio della discussione e ci stavamo solo chiedendo in tutta calma il cosa e il perchè, che hai gentilmente spiegato con abbondanza di dettagli utili e/o indicativi, precisando dove fossero aperti quesiti senza risposta.
> 
> Tranquillo, non faremo supposizioni azzardate ne scateneremo flame inutili.

 

sì tranquillo, il mio non era un monito preventivo nei confronti di quello che era già stato scritto in precedenza, ma era riferito alle possibili discussioni che sarebbero potute scaturire in seguito al mio ultimo post e alle info che ho riportato. null'altro  :Wink: 

 *skypjack wrote:*   

> Converrai con noi però nel dire che è quanto meno strano questo non rinnovo inspiegato e conseguente disinteressamento verso l'utenza. Anche perchè, non sono spariti nel nulla, ora hanno un dominio e stanno rinascendo, quindi la cosa si fa ancora più oscura e intrigata (IMHO).
> 
> O no?

 

mi trovi d'accordo, e l'ho anche scritto in precedenza, è palese che la storia dei ninja-cybersquotters che ti fregano il dominio 2 ore dopo la scadenza dello stesso non sta in piedi, soprattutto con un dominio .it dove c'è un casino di burocrazia da fare e un regolamente così ferreo e complesso proprio per evitare il cybersquotting (è nato proprio per questo motivo...). non è un comportamente serio, ne tanto meno rispettoso nei confronti della community che ruotava attorno al dominio, su questo non ci piove. anche perchè se si vanno a vedere le date, kuht.it nel febbraio 2004 ha ricevuto il premio di €1.500, e già ad inizio anno 2005 il sito era sparito, cosa a dir poco deplorevole (IMHO), tutti gli altri progetti/community che hanno partecipato a quel contest mi pare esistano ancora a distanza di 3 anni, dimostrando quindi maggiore serietà. con il senno di poi, (IMHO^2) mi pare che la premiazione a kuht.it attualmente non sia meritata e quei 1.500€ potevano essere investiti meglio: in progetti più utili per la comunità opensource (e non parlo dei gechi/gentoo a cui quei soldi non servirebbero a molto).

----------

## skypjack

Pienamente daccordo!

Andiamo a reclamare il premio?  :Wink: 

----------

